# Handlebar / Stem Creaking Sound



## BikeToBlog (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a Trek 4300 Disc that is about a month old. I have probably put around 80 miles on it during that month since I ride almost every day. 

I noticed that when I pedal hard that the handlebar / stem creaks on the right hand side.This is when I am off my seat, pedaling hard.

The handlebars are stock: Bontrager SSR, 25mm rise, 6 degree bend while the stem is a: Bontrager SSR, 10 degree.

The sound was becoming more frequent and last night I took the stem and handlebar off to inspect for cracks and everything looked good. No chips or hairline fractures in either component... I put everything back together making sure to not over tighten and ensured that the stem was screwed in evenly by doing each screw a little at a time. once that I was done I played around and the noise stopped.

This bike was "checked out" at my local bike shop in preparation for me purchasing it so not sure if they set something up a little too tight or whatnot. I figured you guys would be better at helping to get to the bottom of this.

Just wondering if this is normal "break in" noises or what. I know if the handlebar cracks then I am S.O.L. when riding and it could really hurt so I want to take this into preventative maintenance mode.

Should a new stem and handlebar be something I should start reviewing and eying up for $ deals? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I would take the bars off again, put anti-seize on all the bolts, then reassemble it, using a torque wrench to on the bolts, while tightening in a cross pattern.


----------



## BikeToBlog (Jul 18, 2010)

I rode yesterday after my "fix" and didn't hear the creaking. Bike shop must have over tightened it is my guess.

That Bontrager stem only has two screws keeping everything in tact unlike other stems that have 4+. See.










I will go out and buy some anti-seize on the bolts...

I also need a torque wrench but I did go a head and screw the bolts down in even 1/2 turn increments to ensure that they were set in place evenly.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Blenton (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to bring back a dead thread, but I've go this same stem and bars on my Gary Fisher Wahoo. I, too, have a horrible creaking noise emanating from the stem/bars when I mash on the pedals or wrench on the bars. I tried taking everything apart, greasing, and re-assembling it all, but no luck. Well, I guess it used to creak constantly and now it just creaks when I really crank on it; but it's louder now. 

If I stand on the left side of the bike and lift up on the left side of the bar with a decent amount of force (while either pushing down on the right of holding the fork so that the bike doesn't twist), it actually clicks. If I push back down (lightly), it clicks again. I've read about the usual suspects (spacers, grease everything, torque bolts, etc) but am wondering if ya'll can think of anything else. It definitely sounds like it's coming from the stem at some point. I'm thinking maybe I'll look for a 4 bolt stem, but I'm not having a lot of luck finding a decently priced 10d rise stem (they're all 6d rise) since I like the way it rides and handles and don't want to change it. Any suggestions? Thanks! 

Oh, and just to be sure, what are the torque specs for the bars/stem? I was told 11-14 N*m... Yes, I have a torque wrench... A couple, actually...


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

This doesn't help but a guy I was riding with once was complaining "man, ever since I've had this bike there's this f**king rattle coming from somewhere. I have no idea what it is."

Turns out some buddy had done a little maintenance on his bike and as a prank hid a ball bearing _inside _the stem. The guy never even took the thing apart to look for the source of the noise after riding around for more than a year with it.


----------



## Blenton (May 17, 2011)

Ha ha... I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

derockus said:


> Turns out some buddy had done a little maintenance on his bike and as a prank hid a ball bearing _inside _the stem. The guy never even took the thing apart to look for the source of the noise after riding around for more than a year with it.


We used to joke about dropping bearings into bikes all the time when I was a mechanic, then a couple years ago I accidentally dropped a ball bearing into the frame of my bike while replacing the fork. It's not funny anymore, but my riding buddies think it's a hoot.


----------



## Blenton (May 17, 2011)

So I took the handlebars off of the stem and had a go at the two with some 400 grit wet sand paper, plus a little lube on the bolts with 15 Nm of torque... I think it might have worked! I haven't noticed it creaking anymore, but it's one of those things that if you aren't looking for it, you might not see it. Anyways, 400 grit is now my friend...


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

I live in Boise where the trails are fine dust and sand. I didn't have a problem with creaking with my Hardtail Trek, but since Ive had my Specialized Epic Comp i've had a routine problem with the bike creaking. I've found that the dust is the culprit and a routine cleaning of parts is the fix. Hosing my bike down after each ride helps a lot too. Probably not a fix for the OP's problem, but another avenue to explore for anyoone else having this problem.


----------



## tightenup (Aug 29, 2011)

could have torqued it too tight.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

I tried the ball bearing prank on a friend a few weeks ago but hes too oblivious to notice :madman:

But to the subject i have a wahoo too and it started to creek after about 1000 miles. It creeks at the stem and also the bottom bracket. I havent found the fix yet.


----------

